# Pretzel anoints!



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

This was a special request from some of you  I bought her some mealworms tonight since I didn't have any treats around the house for her, and luckily she liked them. I mean, she REALLY liked them. She started anointing so I ran and grabbed the camera. Thank goodness she was still doing it by the time I switched everything on!!






Enjoy!!
--Pretzel and Toast


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I just tickles and amazes me everytime I see that!


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> I just tickles and amazes me everytime I see that!


Same here!! I love watching anointing videos. It's amazing how much these little dudes can twist their bodies. And their tongues... :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Yay! Glad she liked the mealies! Annointing makes me laugh too. They are such silly little things, aren't they?


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh yes!! I was really worried she wouldn't like them because they're the dried up ones from a can. My boyfriend keeps live mealworms at his house because he owns a Chinese Water Dragon. She went over there with me once so I gave her one as a treat and she really loved it. My mom won't let me keep live bugs in the house though, so I wasn't able to get a hold of those.  Oh well!! In the meantime I suppose she'll keep getting the live ones as a special treat for putting up with the car ride to his house. Haha!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww that's so cute!  Someone made a comment on you tube that you may want to remove.


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Aww that's so cute!  Someone made a comment on you tube that you may want to remove.


That's actually someone I know from back in high school. I'm not sure why he keeps leaving weird comments on my hedgehog videos  I'll have to ask him why he keeps doing that.

I appreciate you letting me know!!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

What a cute video! I can't help but to laugh when I see them do that, the first time Rolo did it I thought she was choking and got so worried! They are very acrobatic.


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha i don't know why i think it's so cute when they anoint. I've had my little fella for 3 days and the first day i brought him home he anointed with mealworms. My brother thought he was malfunctioning or something so i had to explain it to him lol. Then last night i sat him on my bed so he could do some exploring and he started smelling something and quickly ran over to a little spot on my comforter and started sucking on it. He anointed in that spot for 10 minutes and wouldn't stop. I wish i'd video taped it .


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Sunflower!! 



ArJay said:


> My brother thought he was malfunctioning


LOL! The image I got in my head was awesome. My mom freaked out the first time she saw that in a video, too. She was like, "THAT'S SO SCARY! Do they ALWAYS do that!?" :lol:


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

toast said:


> Thanks Sunflower!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha aww that's kind of how my best friend reacted when i tried to explain it to her. She googled it and found pictures of the Dalai Lama? It was very strange. She thought my little hedgie partook in eastern medicine lol. Then she saw a video and basically gave the same reaction. "Do they do that all the time? It looks scary!"


----------

